# Symptoms while on progesterone



## BellyHopeful

I started progesterone this cycle, and am experiencing many symptoms (soooo tired, TONS of creamy cm, slight twinges/cramps, very emotional). All this can just be from the progesterone supplements right? Trying not to get my hopes up, but these symptoms are not going anywhere! :shrug:


----------



## Touch the Sky

ive been on progesterone for a week (actually, endometrin). i didn't notice any side effects other than the discharge. ick!


----------



## BellyHopeful

Hi! Thanks for the response! The discharge is awful isn't it?! Are you on oral or suppositories?


----------



## Touch the Sky

I think what I'm on is a little different, its called endometrin, and theyre vaginal inserts. It looks like a big pill. This may be TMI, but I have so much discharge that I have to wear a pad. Ugh!


----------



## BellyHopeful

Yeah, I've heard that the vaginal ones cause a ton of discharge. I am taking oral Prometrium, but still experiencing tons of discharge. Hoping it's a PREGNANCY symptom not just a side effect from the meds!


----------



## givemebaby11

So glad to see this thread. I'm taking Prometrium this month; I've taken it before but this month my Dr. told me to take them as suppositories. I'm not sure if all of the pills are the same, but mine are little round balls and they're kind of a mauve color. I'm describing the color because today (4 dpo) I had some pinkish color discharge. I know it's too early for implantation spotting, so I'm assuming it's just part of the color of the pill I see or something??? Also, I was having kind of heavy discharge before I started them (the creamy kind, tmi) and now it's more clear. Is that what your discharge is like?


----------



## AshleyNichole

Yeah I am on prometrium and am soooo tired,(was tired before starting them) and my discharge was wet/snotty like. but now it's pasty like with taking the suppositories 2x a day. ack.


----------



## givemebaby11

AshleyNichole said:


> Yeah I am on prometrium and am soooo tired,(was tired before starting them) and my discharge was wet/snotty like. but now it's pasty like with taking the suppositories 2x a day. ack.

Congrats!!! I've seen you on a couple of threads and didn't realize you were pregnant! When did you get your BFP? Did you have any symptoms before you tested? I'm 4 dpo and I'm really hoping this is my month!!!


----------



## NovemberRayne

Quick question ladies but how did you go about being prescribed Progesterone or clomid? Currently on cycle 3 of trying to conceive number 1 but as ive had two losses in the past I want to try every/anything to have a take home baby... Any advice welcomed x


----------



## Trying4baby1_

I am on the progesterone vaginal insert. My doc warned me that if I decide to take them by mouth you will have MAJOR mood swings and horrible side effects like you are describing. I choose to do the vaginal and that is supposed to decrease the symptoms. I have minimmal symptoms when on them other than needed to wear a panty liner. Hope this helps! :) Praying for a :bfp:


----------



## ARRIELLE

I am only using the cream(i was also on clomid baby asprin flaxseed oil) and i got my bfp 12dpo, today.i was with my pregnant friend and he thought i made her poas stick for me as an april fools joke...i guess ill test for him again tomorrow..lol


----------



## BellyHopeful

givemebaby11 said:


> So glad to see this thread. I'm taking Prometrium this month; I've taken it before but this month my Dr. told me to take them as suppositories. I'm not sure if all of the pills are the same, but mine are little round balls and they're kind of a mauve color. I'm describing the color because today (4 dpo) I had some pinkish color discharge. I know it's too early for implantation spotting, so I'm assuming it's just part of the color of the pill I see or something??? Also, I was having kind of heavy discharge before I started them (the creamy kind, tmi) and now it's more clear. Is that what your discharge is like?

I am on the same kind of Prometrium, but the doc has me taking them orally. I had a TON of discharge 1 dpo-9dpo very creamy and thick. 10 dpo I started spotting a little, and now I'm at 11 dpo. The brown spotting has continued. I still only had an 11 day luteal phase before I started spotting even with the Prometrium. :( The doc said he may increase my dosage next month. What dosage are you taking? Hoping for a BFP for you! I can't wait to just move onto next cycle!


----------



## givemebaby11

BellyHopeful said:


> givemebaby11 said:
> 
> 
> So glad to see this thread. I'm taking Prometrium this month; I've taken it before but this month my Dr. told me to take them as suppositories. I'm not sure if all of the pills are the same, but mine are little round balls and they're kind of a mauve color. I'm describing the color because today (4 dpo) I had some pinkish color discharge. I know it's too early for implantation spotting, so I'm assuming it's just part of the color of the pill I see or something??? Also, I was having kind of heavy discharge before I started them (the creamy kind, tmi) and now it's more clear. Is that what your discharge is like?
> 
> I am on the same kind of Prometrium, but the doc has me taking them orally. I had a TON of discharge 1 dpo-9dpo very creamy and thick. 10 dpo I started spotting a little, and now I'm at 11 dpo. The brown spotting has continued. I still only had an 11 day luteal phase before I started spotting even with the Prometrium. :( The doc said he may increase my dosage next month. What dosage are you taking? Hoping for a BFP for you! I can't wait to just move onto next cycle!Click to expand...

Thanks for the info! So are you thinking you're out this month? :( Ugh, I know how frustrating that can be -- I'm sorry if that's the case. I'm on 200 mg... is that the norm? Did you have any of the pinkish discharge I described? I'd totally be lying if I said I'm not secretly holding out that it could be implantation spotting, but it just makes the most sense that it would just be a little color from the pills. The weird thing is that I "took" them last night around 10 or so, and then I saw the "spotting" today around noon-ish. Oh well, I'll just wait and see and keep praying for my BFP! :)


----------



## givemebaby11

ARRIELLE said:


> I am only using the cream(i was also on clomid baby asprin flaxseed oil) and i got my bfp 12dpo, today.i was with my pregnant friend and he thought i made her poas stick for me as an april fools joke...i guess ill test for him again tomorrow..lol

Congrats!!! I've seen you in a lot of the threads I follow, so I'm really excited for you! Did you have any symptoms???


----------



## givemebaby11

NovemberRayne said:


> Quick question ladies but how did you go about being prescribed Progesterone or clomid? Currently on cycle 3 of trying to conceive number 1 but as ive had two losses in the past I want to try every/anything to have a take home baby... Any advice welcomed x

Sorry to hear about your m/c's... it sounds like you're the perfect candidate for Prometrium since it's used to support a pregnancy! I guess it's supposed to thicken the lining and make it easier for the egg to implant. I don't think Clomid is the best thing for you since you don't seem to have a problem getting pregnant, but if you want it, you should talk to your doctor. If I were you, I would just be honest with your doctor and say you've done a lot of research and it sounds like Prometrium could really help protect you from any additional losses. My doctor writes me RX's like crazy, so it's never hard for me to get Clomid, etc; however, I know a lot of women say their doctor wants them to try for at least a year before they begin any medicine. I hope that helps!


----------



## LeeC

I'm about to start progesterone, I'm on 400mg of Cyclogest pessary, have used in past, the worst part I found was the mess!!! I was pg at the time so put any other symptoms down to this but my specialist said they can cause side effects but that they do settle down as your body adjusts to it.


----------



## NovemberRayne

givemebaby11 said:


> NovemberRayne said:
> 
> 
> Quick question ladies but how did you go about being prescribed Progesterone or clomid? Currently on cycle 3 of trying to conceive number 1 but as ive had two losses in the past I want to try every/anything to have a take home baby... Any advice welcomed x
> 
> Sorry to hear about your m/c's... it sounds like you're the perfect candidate for Prometrium since it's used to support a pregnancy! I guess it's supposed to thicken the lining and make it easier for the egg to implant. I don't think Clomid is the best thing for you since you don't seem to have a problem getting pregnant, but if you want it, you should talk to your doctor. If I were you, I would just be honest with your doctor and say you've done a lot of research and it sounds like Prometrium could really help protect you from any additional losses. My doctor writes me RX's like crazy, so it's never hard for me to get Clomid, etc; however, I know a lot of women say their doctor wants them to try for at least a year before they begin any medicine. I hope that helps!Click to expand...

Thanks so much for that, I think I may just speak with a doctor and see what happens from there - I am really interested in having some form of progesterone just to help keep a bean if I do become pregnant soon. 

Thanks again x


----------



## LeeC

I use Cyclogest vaginal pessary 400mg each night, I take it after ov and will carry on til 12 weeks if I get my BFP, still hoping for my sticky too xxx.


----------



## lorr1911

If your dr wont give you progesterone then you can buy it online.I have had 3 cons losses,my gp says its not her place to prescribe it so i took matters in my own hands and bought some,if anything it will help with pmt and wont do any harm x


----------



## givemebaby11

Hey guys! Today is the second day I've had some ewcm and I'm 7 dpo. Are you guys seeing anything like that? Today it was tinged with pink, and of course I want to think that was implantation bleeding, but I think it was probably just from the color of the Prometrium pills (I'm taking them vaginally - gross). My breasts have also been feeling a bit weird... not really tingly, but something is going on... or maybe I'm just imagining it! LOL!


----------

